# FS: Suction cup handles for moving tanks.



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I have four suction cup handles for lifting glass tanks. New in box. $15 for two.

Cloverdale.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

have you actually used these on a big tank move?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

yes i would like to know this two


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

me three? seams a little risky!!!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, these suction cups work very well. Glass companies use them a lot.

Last year, I helped my friend to move a 108 gal hagen tank in an apartment downtown and he brought these suction cups to lift the tank.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> have you actually used these on a big tank move?


 Nope. They hold pretty tight, but no guarantees.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Glass company do not use these ! Probably great for moving into position of just letting your figures out of the way. I won't trust a tank to these.


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

It would be good to hold just a panel of glass,but for a huge tank..a nice recipe for disaster


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

i can see some uses for these obviously the weight should never be on these alone, and obviously any tank should have as much weight removed as possible before you go to move it...


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

I very much agree..... when I moved my tank last I rented the suction cups...... even tho they where rated for only 40 or 50 lbs each (if memory serves me right), they where still over $200 to buy...

I would not trust a big tank to these... yes they might work.. but... um.. err.. kinda risky.

Having said that, use as advertised (as a handle, or to lift small tanks or move cabinets over a little bit).. the work GREAT


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Comparing these to the ones that are used in the automotive glass industry is like comparing a Suzuki to a BMW. They are in no way close. 
They are to ( according to the box ) for use where assistance and added stability are needed .Not intended to pull your self out of the tub per say but to stabilize your self when say standing on one foot . A little handle to hold for added stability. No where on the box does it say you can lift with it ....theres a reason why.
I would not trust them on a tank bigger than one could lift by him/herself.
That being said ...I would be interested in a pair to hang my nets and stuff to the side of the tank.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

One pair gone, one pair left.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

when i move tanks, i rent a piano sledge.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Still one pair left. Price reduced to $12.


----------

